# DIY



## efdsantos99 (6/11/17)

Is there a thread where people are selling their home made juices - I can’t seem to find one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (6/11/17)

Most DIYers aren't looking to sell their juices. They might make juice for family and friends. But DIYers mainly mix recipes developed by others. It is considered poor form to sell juices and profit from another person's recipe. Top DIY recipe developers like Wayne don't mind if a DIYer sells a few bottles to friends. But it becomes a problem if people start advertising and selling to the general public. That is moving into commercial territory.

Speaking for myself if not for other DIYers, I also don't want the burden of being responsible for other people's health. If I mix my own juice and get sick from it, then so be it and it's a chance I'm willing to take. But I will not be responsible for others. Not for the small amount of money that selling DIY juice would provide.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (7/11/17)

As @RichJB said, it's considered poor form to try and sell your home-made juices to the general public given the safety concerns associated with it. Added to that we won't allow someone to try and turn a profit on any product on here unless they register as a supporting vendor. Again as Rich points out, that ventures into the commercial world.

DIY is really easy to start off yourself though, and with the guidance that our DIY community has given on here it becomes really simple to create great vapable recipes yourself in your first few mixes, and then you're avoiding any sort of mark-up that anyone might have so it is super cost-effective.

Here are some threads of others that have started into DIY so maybe you can pick up some stuff on them (or alternatively start your own thread so you can get specific advice on your problems)...

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/here-i-go-as-well.t43743/
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/newbie-wanting-to-mix.t40030/
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/so-close-to-starting-to-mix-but.t41344/

We also have an epic recipe catalog available to us!

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/e-Liquid-recipes/

Reactions: Like 4


----------

